# Worlds biggest engine



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Sent to me by a friend,

Go to www.vincelewis.net/bigengine.html

Bob


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Sent to me by a friend,
> 
> Go to www.vincelewis.net/bigengine.html
> 
> Bob


That one has been kicking around for a while. It's general tack is right but there are some wild errors in there. It's also out of date now.

It's one of those ones that you want to comment on in detail but have a sneaking suspicion you would come across as an anorak wearing pedant(Smoke)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes SM, I thought that it might be old news but I cannot recollect seeing it.
I guess bigger and bigger ships will see bigger and better engines as these beomoths come off the slips

Bob


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Currently the largest engines are 14 cyl.Wartsila RT-flex 96C in CMA-CGM MARCO POLO class.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day spongebob.sm.yesterday.09:57.re:worlds biggest engine,thank you for a very interesting post.amazing how they fabricate such a large engine,regards ben27


----------



## berbex (Feb 17, 2013)

Quote from other site "When a crankshaft weighs four hundred tons, then quality control needs to walk around to inspect it thoroughly before its lowered into the engine block. Admittedly, this crankshaft will not be too easy to take back out again if its faulty." unquote.

The crankshaft for the Sulzer RND90(105?) built at barclaycurle in 1970 came from Japan. It had oval journals that had to be redone on site.

"Quality Control" is a mantra that is not always followed. In my somewhat bitter experience of QC it is 'rarely followed'. Let the Buyer beware.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

berbex said:


> Quote from other site "When a crankshaft weighs four hundred tons, then quality control needs to walk around to inspect it thoroughly before its lowered into the engine block. Admittedly, this crankshaft will not be too easy to take back out again if its faulty." unquote.
> 
> The crankshaft for the Sulzer RND90(105?) built at barclaycurle in 1970 came from Japan. It had oval journals that had to be redone on site.
> 
> "Quality Control" is a mantra that is not always followed. In my somewhat bitter experience of QC it is 'rarely followed'. Let the Buyer beware.


I think you will find the quality of engines coming out of the main license holders in Korea, Japan and China is of a very high level indeed


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm presently on a Chinese new-build vessel, and the yard's QC on her and her sister can only be described on a family-friendly website as a joke...


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

G0SLP said:


> I'm presently on a Chinese new-build vessel, and the yard's QC on her and her sister can only be described on a family-friendly website as a joke...


Where is the engine being built? I'm not talking about the yards, they are a different matter. The main engine building facilities in both Korea and China are world class.


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

Having worked since 2001 in major Korean and Chinese yards/engine builders, I would agree entirely with SM.


----------



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

Dare I say it but that link is purely sensationilism designed for the non sea fairing or exspierenced engineer to read and be suitably amazed at . It reminds me of the drivel we are being constantly exposed to on Discovery Channel on T.V. No doubt however it will tickle the fancy of some poor misguided souls . 
Yours Etc.
Paulm.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Where is the engine being built? I'm not talking about the yards, they are a different matter. The main engine building facilities in both Korea and China are world class.


The engines were built in Finland - no issues with them at all. The locally produced/supplied ancillary fittings and their installation, on the other hand, is another matter (EEK)

I know what you mean about Korean facilities though - my last ship was built by DSME and was a pleasure to be on; her engines were Korean built too; the main engine being a Doosan B&W. Best engine I've ever had to look after. Wonderful piece of kit, and I had a great 3 year connection with that ship (Thumb)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

G0SLP said:


> The engines were built in Finland - no issues with them at all. The locally produced/supplied ancillary fittings and their installation, on the other hand, is another matter (EEK)
> 
> I know what you mean about Korean facilities though - my last ship was built by DSME and was a pleasure to be on; her engines were Korean built too; the main engine being a Doosan B&W. Best engine I've ever had to look after. Wonderful piece of kit, and I had a great 3 year connection with that ship (Thumb)


Im actually sitting in DSME right now(Hippy)

What yard in China are you in?

Finland - wow someone must have been feeling flush(Jester)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Just make sure they follow the C.P. Planning and clean the crap out of the tanks.


----------

